# Removing salt from floors



## Nikkibird (Jan 2, 2018)

I have spilled some salt on the floor in my birdroom, does anyone know how to get rid of it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What is the floor of the room made of?
Have you tried vacuuming it up?*


----------



## Nikkibird (Jan 2, 2018)

The floor is hardwood. Yes i have tried vacuuming it, but when i run my fingers along the floor my hand is still covered in salt. My budgie has a habit of eating anything that he can find on the floor, so if i let him in there he will probably eat a lot of salt. I don't want to just put a blanket over or anything, i'm scared he will still get to the salt. I don't have any other rooms for him to play in. I've heard that apple cider vinegar works, at least for outdoor salt meant to melt ice, but i'm not sure if it works for regular table salt


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

I would start with just plain water. Get a new mop so there isn't any cleaning residue and mop the floor with water until the salt is washed away.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You don't want to use ACV on hardwood floors as it is very acidic.

Simply use a dust mop to gather up as much of the salt as possible and dispose of it.
Then, thoroughly mop the floor as you would normally when you clean the hardwood.*


----------

